# On second thought, maybe ratings have their place...



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

I never liked Uber's rating system but now I'm having second thoughts. 

A few weeks ago, I began paying closer attention to PAX ratings and finally stopped accepting fares from PAX with ratings under 4.7 (red flag)

My stress level has gone way down. That said, I now realize that PAX ratings allow Uber Partners to warn each other about troublesome PAX. Without this feature our only recourse would be to cancel a trip when the person trying to get in the car is someone we had problems with in the past which does not prevent us from picking up a PAX with a record of giving other drivers a headache. 

I'm seeing more and more PAX with ratings under 4.7. Case in point, I turned down two requests today from a PAX with a 4.2 rating. I had to go offline and drive away from the area. 

In my experience, 9 out of 10 PAX do not know they have a rating or that a low rating will increase the time it takes for someone to accept their request. 

As long as new drivers keep entering the market, PAX with low ratings will continue to get rides from new drivers who do not pay attention to ratings before accepting a fare.


----------



## Pablo750 (Jul 1, 2015)

Once I picked up a 3.7 and i regret it immediately, he was drunk and call me biatch like 3 times, 
I give riders mostly 5s at least they slam my doors they will get a 3 or 4 , if they made me wait for a short trip 3 stars if they are ass-holes they get 1. That's one customer every 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## Desert Rat (Nov 15, 2015)

Dumb question since I'm a newbie. When you get the ping how can you see the rating? I am obviously missing it.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Desert Rat said:


> Dumb question since I'm a newbie. When you get the ping how can you see the rating? I am obviously missing it.


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

The rating system is rigged against drivers, however. Filter out those PAX whose rating are less than 4.7 and you risk being deactivated for having a low acceptance rate. Also, the PAX can continue to use Uber no matter how low their rating is.
On the other hand, a driver whose rating is below 4.7 risks being deactivated by Uber. Regardless, the PAX can choose not to accept an Uber driver based on their rating and NEVER suffer any "low acceptance rate" consequences.
A better system would allow both drivers and PAX to use the rating system to make their own decisions. Similar to eBay's "positive rating" system.
The current Uber rating system leads to Uber drivers being at the mercy of drunks and abusive riders for their job.


----------



## Desert Rat (Nov 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> View attachment 18101


Thanks. Maybe I'm to quick to accept?


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Desert Rat said:


> Thanks. Maybe I'm to quick to accept?


PAX Rating also posted to PAX information page. Maybe someone can post an image for Desert Rat and other newbies.

You will be less quick to accept after enough bad experiences.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

FormerUber said:


> The rating system is rigged against drivers, however. Filter out those PAX whose rating are less than 4.7 and you risk being deactivated for having a low acceptance rate. Also, the PAX can continue to use Uber no matter how low their rating is.
> On the other hand, a driver whose rating is below 4.7 risks being deactivated by Uber. Regardless, the PAX can choose not to accept an Uber driver based on their rating and NEVER suffer any "low acceptance rate" consequences.
> A better system would allow both drivers and PAX to use the rating system to make their own decisions. Similar to eBay's "positive rating" system.
> The current Uber rating system leads to Uber drivers being at the mercy of drunks and abusive riders for their job.


I'll take my chances. No riders with less than 7 stars shall enter my car. ; p

That said, I agree, the Uber rating system is rigged against Uber Partners.

My post only points out how Partners can use the rating system to their own advantage.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Rule of thumb is to be vigilant and never accept pax with lower-than-average ratings. (4.6 or 4.7) 

Unless it's surging.


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Rule of thumb is to be vigilant and never accept pax with lower-than-average ratings. (4.6 or 4.7)
> 
> Unless it's surging.


But aren't lower-rated PAX the very ones who rate drivers low because of surge prices?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

To be fair, Ive had several pax betwen 4.2 and 4.7,and i didnt notice why they were rated so low

So again, the ratings system is a sham, it doesnt reflect how good you are. It only reflects bad drivers if their rating is 3.9 or lower. If a driver has 100 trips and every pax rated them a 4,all that means is the driver was a decent driver, but just didnt kiss pax ass to get that 4.9 average.....


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

FormerUber said:


> But aren't lower-rated PAX the very ones who rate drivers low because of surge prices?


No. It can be anyone. Drivers can't telepathically know who's going to dock their rating over surge fares. And no, I don't believe that good rating = "They're totally
on the driver's side and there's no way they're going to put the blame on them for surge pricing." That's stupid.


----------

